# Reading > Write a Book Review >  A Kestrel for a Knave by Barry Hines

## Paulclem

A Kestrel for a Knave was written by Barry Hines; a writer who originates from a South Yorkshire mining village. It is based upon the stories and events that Hines came across through his childhood in the 1950s and 60s. 
Billy Caspar is a lad in his last year at the local Secondary Modern that serves the rough estate he lives on. Hines uses flashback from a particularly rough day to show us how Billy has taken and trained the kestrel. 

At home Billy is constantly challenged by his half brother Jud who has left school and works down the local pit. He spends his money on drinking in the local pub and clubs, and the betting shop. 

Billys mother is unwilling to deal emotionally with Billy. She is portrayed as picking up the local men in the bar where she goes at the weekend, and it becomes clear that she has a string of failed relationships behind her. 

At school, Billy is beset by vengeful teachers who fail to understand and, in most cases, care about his predicaments. What is particularly jarring nowadays is how the Teachers speak to the kids. I remember it well, but had forgotten how harsh it was. He is picked out by schoolboy bullies, though he does not accept the victims label. He fights back and also acts the clown for the benefit of his peers. 

The evocation of the school and the characterisation of the teachers brings my own education back to me. It was not so far from this, and I was there in the assembly hall when Billy is picked out for sleeping. I saw similar things hundreds of times, and I well remember the ritual coughing at the beginning of assembly, and the very real chance that you could be randomly picked out to see the head at the end of assembly. It all added to the authenticity of the book.

The scene outside and in Headmaster Gryces office with the smokers union is both funny and poignant. Gryce laments the poor qualities of the kids in his school but it is clear that it is the school that is failing the kids. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gZB0i0NzOe0

Link to the film version with assembly and Mr Gryces office. (The film is very close to the book, and very effective in its portrayal. Lots of the dialogue is virtually word for word. Heres the clip from Gryces office. I watched a documentary about it once, and the kids were really caned in the film for authenticity).

The scene during the PE lesson is similarly funny and poignant. The wannabe sports Teacher bullying the kids in an inadequate attempt to reclaim youth and football status is a classic. I knew PE teachers like him. One PE Teacher would do the selfsame things; tackling kids and pushing them out of the way. I even remember one kid I used to know swearing at the teacher when he had been pushed off the ball, and being punished for it.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v3cayRMnVb8

Link to the film version of the PE lesson. (This scene is also very well done, and very funny.)

The story is grim, the situations rough and the people hard. Out of this comes Billy, having, against all the odds, trained a young kestrel. His endeavour in keeping and training it is impressive and it certainly makes an impression on the one Teacher who takes any notice of him. From his endeavour, you get the impression that Billy will succeed at something, despite the downbeat ending. 

The book took me back to those late 1960s, early 70s days at school when their aim was to churn out kids for manual work. All the inequality and presumptuous labelling by the Teachers is skilfully explored. It is only 30 years ago that they were funnels to a world of hard graft and unpromising work. 

I also liked to hear my own accent  or rather a closer accent than normal  on the screen. My cousins, who live in an ex-mining village in south Yorkshire near Barnsley, still sound like this. Reading this book I was back there among the crowds of lads in the playground in familiar rough, territory with the laughs and the ever present threat of sudden violence occurring at any time. A good read.

----------


## prendrelemick

A great review Paul. For me too it is a book that has a special significance, living and growing up in those times, and in that place.

I've written a bit more on the blog page.

----------


## Veho

I have a copy of this to be read sometime. Thanks for posting your views.

----------


## Paulclem

Thanks Mick and Veho. Make sure you watch the film too after reading the book Veho. Parts are word for word, and it really compliments the book. The kid actors are great.

----------


## Pen Name

I was further North in Leeds, without any bullying teachers, however the book is realistic, and does capture the essence of the time and the feel of the people and characters who are three dimensional, not cardboard cutouts.

And the locals at Barnsley Metro, the local swimming pool do still have that strong accent.

However where I part company with Paul's analysis, is that it was the limited view of virtually all the people in the book, perhaps with the exeception of Farthing, who is hampered by his own lack of drive and insight, that keeps Billy in his place with no escape.

It has taken 40 to 50 years to break that cycle, and some would still return to that way of life.

Recently it was the 30th anniversery of the miners strike, and one village celebrated it, however go ten miles up the road and Grimethorpe is a completely different place, with thriving industry and an expanding population and School that has its sights on turning out kids with an expectency to go to University.

The book had me in tears over Billy, but it was of its time, and reflected an era, now you have to search hard to find even the remnants. 

Well worth reading.

----------


## russellb

i like this book and i like the possibility of escape to nature from grimy and unhappy living which it contains. i also think hines has a good point when he said that he could have dealt with the brother more sympathetically...after all if his winnings had come in he could have had a few days off from the pit. i like the teacher who empathises with the boy and it's a great line when he stands up to the bully saying (words like) 'i could say my dad is heavyweight champion of the world.' Good film too and i think the actor playing the sadistic games teacher was in an american werewolf in london....

----------


## prendrelemick

That was the late, great Brian Glover. Poet, author, actor and wrestler

----------


## kev67

I am sure I heard the extract about the football game during English class at school. The video clip is hilarious.

If Brian Glover's team was Manchester Utd, why did the other team decide to be Tottenham Hotspurs and not Leeds Utd? They both have white strip so there would be no colour clash, although only the games teacher was wearing a football strip anyway. I was a bit surprised they chose a London club.

----------


## kev67

> That was the late, great Brian Glover. Poet, author, actor and wrestler


Did Brian Glover ever fight Jimmy Saville?

They seem about the same age and weight category, and Saville fought 107 bouts (iirc). He lost the first thirty-five. I cannot find any record of a Saville-Glover wrestling match on the internet.

----------

